# Cheesy War plane drawing/artwork, what year was this photo taken



## vintagephotos (Jul 6, 2010)

Does anyone know the year these type of vintage plans are likely to have been used (I got the picture from a free vintage image download website Vintpix: Vintage image classic photography image download website). As you would notice it has world war two plane with a cheesy photo art work on it.


----------



## Breaux (Jul 6, 2010)

Diamond Lil is one of 3 B-24s still flying; it's stationed in Texas.  They were used in combat beginning in 1941.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 6, 2010)

Cheesey?  I love pin up girl paintings on an airplane!


----------



## Breaux (Jul 6, 2010)

The clothing looks like the 1970s to me.


----------



## JBWilson (Jul 6, 2010)

Cheesy? The nose art on B-24's are great! My grandpappy was the engineer and ball-turret operator on two B-24's in WWII. This site is kinda annoying to navigate, but it is a great source to peruse some of the nose art on B-24's: B24BestWeb 9700&#8853; PICs - AKA BBW - WWII B-24 Liberator Bombers


----------

